

If you watch porn, don't use Safari - vilda
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2zk0b6/if_you_watch_porn_dont_use_safari/

======
Red_Tarsius
Oh the irony. I watch them ONLY on Safari. I don't like its UI, so I use the
other browsers for serious work.

~~~
hobarrera
I never really understood the value, nor need of using a second browser for
porn.

I've also failed to find any useful information on this either.

~~~
Red_Tarsius
I allow myself 1 useless post once in a while.

------
greenyoda
Link to original article: [http://www.macissues.com/2015/03/17/safari-bug-
saves-web-pag...](http://www.macissues.com/2015/03/17/safari-bug-saves-web-
page-urls-in-private-mode/)

